# corks for 3 liter double magnum bottles



## Joedaddy (Nov 6, 2010)

/I traded a bottle of my 2008 Pinot for a box of 6 double magnums. She also gave me a bunch of large corks but they are all too big for the bottles. I tried out one of the bottles with my 2009 Merlot. I got a tapered cork that I was able to hammer in with a rubber mallet and I thought everything was great until I set it on its side. It leaks a little. I could store it sitting upright and put a wax coating on it but that doesn't seem right. I would like to age it in the bottle at least another year. 
Searching online, I am confused exactly what size of cork I need. The opening is about 1 inch wide. There are a dozen for $6.70 on EC Krauss which I guess is reasonable but I am not sure they will fit. Has anyone bought big corks before and can point me in the right direction

The next question would be - how do I get it in the bottle. The bottle is too tall for my floor corker. I do have a rubber mallet....


----------



## Wade E (Nov 6, 2010)

I dont think Ive ever seena dble magnum unless you are just talking about a 3 liter jug. Any pics?


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 6, 2010)

do you have a brew shop close by? If you do I'd bring one bottle in and ask them about it...


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 6, 2010)

Joedaddy said:


> /I traded a bottle of my 2008 Pinot for a box of 6 double magnums. She also gave me a bunch of large corks but they are all too big for the bottles. I tried out one of the bottles with my 2009 Merlot. I got a tapered cork that I was able to hammer in with a rubber mallet and I thought everything was great until I set it on its side. It leaks a little. I could store it sitting upright and put a wax coating on it but that doesn't seem right. I would like to age it in the bottle at least another year.
> Searching online, I am confused exactly what size of cork I need. The opening is about 1 inch wide. There are a dozen for $6.70 on EC Krauss which I guess is reasonable but I am not sure they will fit. Has anyone bought big corks before and can point me in the right direction
> 
> The next question would be - how do I get it in the bottle. The bottle is too tall for my floor corker. I do have a rubber mallet....



I would get some 6.5 bungs and use them for carboys when you need to go to smaller carboys due to too much head space. If these are the 3l size bottles, this is what I use in my corkidores also.


----------



## Joedaddy (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, they aren't really jugs, they look like regular burgandy bottles- although really big! I did go into 2 brew shops and neither of them were able to help me. The first shop gave me the tapered cork that leaks. I don't really want to just plug them up with a stopper because I want some natural aging to go on for a year or so with the cork in it. There has to be a cork for these bottles out there somewhere. I think it might be a #10 cork.


----------



## Joedaddy (Nov 6, 2010)

Here is a pic. I was a very popular guy with the ladies at the brew shop. Everyone was impressed with the size of my um....bottles. But they still couldn't help me... 

The pic shows a regular size bottle next to the big one. I have the tapered cork that I hammered into it....


----------



## Joedaddy (Nov 7, 2010)

I can't believe nobody has big bottles...


----------



## millwright01 (Nov 7, 2010)

Those are huge. I have never seen anything like that! I can't help you but good luck. My buddy and I would definately not be able to finish three of those on a Saturday night. LOL


----------



## Xoloski (Oct 23, 2013)

Joedaddy said:


> /I traded a bottle of my 2008 Pinot for a box of 6 double magnums. She also gave me a bunch of large corks but they are all too big for the bottles. I tried out one of the bottles with my 2009 Merlot. I got a tapered cork that I was able to hammer in with a rubber mallet and I thought everything was great until I set it on its side. It leaks a little. I could store it sitting upright and put a wax coating on it but that doesn't seem right. I would like to age it in the bottle at least another year.
> Searching online, I am confused exactly what size of cork I need. The opening is about 1 inch wide. There are a dozen for $6.70 on EC Krauss which I guess is reasonable but I am not sure they will fit. Has anyone bought big corks before and can point me in the right direction
> 
> The next question would be - how do I get it in the bottle. The bottle is too tall for my floor corker. I do have a rubber mallet....


 
I am looking for 3 liter corks at this time, they are 33mm x 54mm.
Still have these?


----------



## tonyt (Oct 24, 2013)

I use lots of three liter bottles with tapered corks. Your tapered corks might be too small, I use a #14 tapered. More information on this thread. http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/corks-3-litre-bottles-41412/

Also three liter bottles are called Jeroboam (a.k.a. Double Magnum), holds four standard bottles.
I refer to this Wikipedia page often. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_bottle


----------



## Tom Hart (Jul 18, 2018)

I got some here for 83 cents each:

https://labelpeelers.com/14-tapered...MIh5e12typ3AIVBxxpCh20cwD7EAQYAiABEgIvyPD_BwE

-tom


----------

